# What do traditional names for fried eggs mean to you?



## Timothy (Oct 19, 2011)

"Over Easy", "Over Medium", "Over Hard" and "Sunny Side Up"

What's your opinion? How is it done in your area?

Another member recently described what they thought two of these terms meant to them. I didn't agree, so I did a net search.

What I found was disagreement all over the net.

The differences? The condition of the egg white and the yolk when served.

"Over Easy" was defined both with the white fully cooked and with it not fully cooked.

"Over Medium" was defined as white fully cooked by yolk only thickened. Or as white fully cooked and yolk half cooked.

Over Easy was defined as both white fully cooked or white partially cooked, yolk partially cooked or yolk only heated and thickened.

Over hard was the only one I found where everyone seemed to agree that both the white and yolk are fully cooked.

In my area of Florida:

1. Over Easy means white not fully cooked and yolk very runny. Egg flipped.

2. Over Medium means the white is fully cooked and the yolk just as much as it takes to fully cook the white. Egg flipped.

3. Over Hard means both white and yolk are hard cooked. Egg flipped.

4. Sunny Side Up means white fully cooked and yolk as runny as possible with the egg NOT flipped, but a slight film of cooked surface over the egg yolk.

What's your opinion? How is it done in your area?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2011)

It is about the same in the North.

How about Adam and Eve on a raft, wreck em!

Two poached eggs on toast, break the yolks!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 19, 2011)

My area does not serve runny whites in diners, restaurants and such.
Sunny side up is a fully cooked white and over easy is a fully cooked white. To tell the truth, I didn't even know it was possible to flip an egg and _not_ have the white fully cooked. Not unless you flipped it onto the plate. 
Easy, med and hard all refer to the doneness of the yolk. Killed means the yolk was broken. At least where I've eaten.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunny side up= never been flipped
Over Easy=Flipped, and cooked easy, leaving the yolk runny, and the white set
Over medium/hard, all refer to the done-ness of the yolk


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 19, 2011)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Sunny side up= never been flipped
> Over Easy=Flipped, and cooked easy, leaving the yolk runny, and the white set
> Over medium/hard, all refer to the done-ness of the yolk



+1


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 19, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> +1



+2


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 19, 2011)

And when you put a cover on and the FRESH egg self-bastes, what's that called?


----------



## Timothy (Oct 19, 2011)

'*Over easy'* cooked on both sides; the yolk is a light runny and *the egg white is not fully cooked.* 

'*Sunny side up'* — cooked only on one side; yolk is liquid; *the egg white is often still a bit runny as well*.


Just one example of someone who disagrees with several of you:

Fried egg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Of course neither wiki or any of us is an absolute authority. This thread is to show that there are folks who think many different ways about what the traditional names for cooked eggs mean.

Some say it has to do with the yolk, not the white. Some say the opposite. I don't think there is a standard.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2011)

I was just surprised more than anything, that you didn't know what to make of a sandwich with an over easy egg on it, lol. A runny yolk can be a thing of beauty on some sandwiches, salads, rice bowls, soups. . . I never have cared for a non cooked white, too snotty for me.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 19, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> I was just surprised more than anything, that you didn't know what to make of a sandwich with an over easy egg on it, lol. A runny yolk can be a thing of beauty on some sandwiches, salads, rice bowls, soups. . . I never have cared for a non cooked white, too snotty for me.


 
Well, where I'm from, and that includes several places in Nevada, California, Maryland and Florida, "Over Easy" means that the white of the egg is partially uncooked and still runny. I've always thought that was nasty and couldn't imagine someone trying to eat one on a cheese sandwich! 

Every place I order eggs, I make sure to specify to the wait staff that I want my eggs flipped, with the whites completely cooked and the yolk as runny as possible, whatever they call them. I've had them respond with:

"Oh, you mean over medium"

Or

"Oh, you mean over easy"

It would be nice if everyone agreed, but that ain't happening anywhere I've lived.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> I was just surprised more than anything, that you didn't know what to make of a sandwich with an over easy egg on it, lol. A runny yolk can be a thing of beauty on some sandwiches, salads, rice bowls, soups. . . I never have cared for a non cooked white, too snotty for me.




I was taken by surprise the first time I had Schnitzel a la Holstein, topped with a sunny side egg, but now I am a believer.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 19, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was taken by surprise the first time I had Schnitzel a la Holstein, topped with a sunny side egg, but now I am a believer.


 
I've never had veal I didn't like. I've never eaten 'Schnitzel a la Holstein' but it looks really good!

Where is it a common dish?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Well, where I'm from, and that includes several places in Nevada, California, Maryland and Florida, "Over Easy" means that the white of the egg is partially uncooked and still runny. I've always thought that was nasty and couldn't imagine someone trying to eat one on a cheese sandwich!
> 
> Every place I order eggs, I make sure to specify to the wait staff that I want my eggs flipped, with the whites completely cooked and the yolk as runny as possible, whatever they call them. I've had them respond with:
> 
> ...



No worries. If I have ever gotten eggs while out, if I had 'em with runny whites, I would return 'em, as to me, that is NOT over easy. . .I like my dippy eggs, but a raw white no way Jose.

I do miss on occasion my Loco Moco, a Hawaiian staple breakfast of two scoops of white rice, topped with a griddled burger patty, Hawaiian style brown gravy, and sunny side up egg(whites firm). About the only time I ever ate sunny side up eggs.

Had great Breakfasts via Japan too, a scoop of whit rice covered in piping hot chicken broth, then you crack an egg in the middle and load on thin cut green onions. The egg becomes a mix of almost like egg drop soup, but if you did it patiently, let the yolk sit a bit, it made for a wonderful custard like mouth feel. Not too unlike Korean Bimbam bop.

As for the running out of the sandwich, it is all a matter of remembering where the yolk is really, so that when you bite in, the yolk runs down and the bread soaks it all up.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was taken by surprise the first time I had Schnitzel a la Holstein, topped with a sunny side egg, but now I am a believer.



*drool* I don't imagine that would be bad at all!!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 19, 2011)

i like the white done and the yolk runny. doesn't matter what you call it. sunny side up or over easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's see, self basted are Steamed, Basted have the cooking oil/butter/grease spooned over, the whites are cooked and the yolk can be anywhere from runny to hard cooked.

Sunny Side up are the brightest yellow, the yolks only getting heat from the bottom, whites often not cooked. These are my  favorites.  I love the pan to be really hot so I get that yummy lace around the edges and the yolk and a little bit if the surounding whites are still runny.

Over Easy, I flip, count 7 seconds and remove from pan, Over Medium, 12 seconds, Over Hard, 20 seconds.  Shrek says I'm the only one to get his eggs right, he likes them over easy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 20, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was taken by surprise the first time I had Schnitzel a la Holstein, topped with a sunny side egg, but now I am a believer.


Epiphany a la Schnitzel, Auntie I love it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 20, 2011)

This is why I order my eggs basted! I also keep a couple of different sized pie tins in the cupbaord to baste my eggs at home.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 more for tatt's description.

on another note, if you just order a fried egg without specifying the style, such as on a sandwich (taylor ham, fried eggs, and cheese sandwich, for instance), you'll get a fried eggs that have been flipped and the yolk purposely broken so it all cooks evenly through.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 21, 2011)

But for Eostre the goddess of eggs this cracking thread would not eggsist.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol! Bolas.

Over easy IMO: runny yolk, set white NO SNOT and no crispy edges.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2011)

I think over easy means that the yoke is still runny. As someone else mentioned, how the heck do you get the white not fully cooked when the egg has been flipped over on the pan?


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I think over easy means that the yoke is still runny. As someone else mentioned, how the heck do you get the white not fully cooked when the egg has been flipped over on the pan?


 
I've been served flipped fried eggs ordered at "Over Medium" that have had raw egg white in them SO many times. It's disgusting. Like a plate full of snot.

Are you serious? You've never been served flipped eggs where the white was not fully cooked? If so, you must stick pretty close to home. I would guess I've been served them that way in at least 30-40 different restaurants in several states across the USA. I hope your luck holds. I wish I had your luck. 

It always makes me feel bad to have the plate sent back to get my eggs cooked properly. That's why NOW I always spell it out for the waitress so she'll make sure the cook understands.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I've been served flipped fried eggs ordered at "Over Medium" that have had raw egg white in them SO many times. It's disgusting. Like a plate full of snot.
> 
> Are you serious? You've never been served flipped eggs where the white was not fully cooked? If so, you must stick pretty close to home. I would guess I've been served them that way in at least 30-40 different restaurants in several states across the USA. I hope your luck holds. I wish I had your luck.
> 
> It always makes me feel bad to have the plate sent back to get my eggs cooked properly. That's why NOW I always spell it out for the waitress so she'll make sure the cook understands.




I cook over easy eggs for myself all the time.  It's quite easy to make them so there is still loose (or snotty) egg white.  It's all a matter of how long you cook the eggs on side one before you flip.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I cook over easy eggs for myself all the time. It's quite easy to make them so there is still loose (or snotty) egg white. It's all a matter of how long you cook the eggs on side one before you flip.


 
I cook the egg just long enough to get my flipper underneath it without it falling apart (that's right, I'm not a pan flipper ). As soon as the yolk side hits the hot skillet, that side's whites set up. Maybe I cook with a hotter pan... or maybe I'm used to a thicker snot


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2011)

When I flip my eggs, the whites aren't completely set.  As soon as I flip, I turn off the burner and the residual heat in the pan finishes the egg while I salt and pepper it.  Then it slides into the plate.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> When I flip my eggs, the whites aren't completely set. As soon as I flip, I turn off the burner and the residual heat in the pan finishes the egg while I salt and pepper it. Then it slides into the plate.


 
That's how I do it also, Andy. I do test the side of each egg, nearest the yolk for doneness before putting it on my plate. Runny egg white really grosses me out.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> That's how I do it also, Andy. I do test the side of each egg, nearest the yolk for doneness before putting it on my plate. Runny egg white really grosses me out.



I understand your aversion.  SO is the same way.  So much so that she has to cook her own eggs.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I understand your aversion. SO is the same way. So much so that she has to cook her own eggs.


My Grammy ate her eggs about half done. When she was visiting, all of us kids were under strict punishment warnings if we made gagging noises while she was eating her eggs. We did have giggling fits though. One look from Dad would end that however...

At my Dad's table, kids did not speak unless spoken to by an adult unless asking for something to be passed. We loved to try to make each other laugh and would resort to all manners of eye-rolls and such at each other. Dad would tolerate one or two snickers, but not much. He was raised under 1850's standards and taught us the same way. He was born in 1907 when his Dad was over 50.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 21, 2011)

I've just recently started eating eggs scrambled so the only term I know used here is sunny side up which is cooked on one side (yuck). 

I only eat srambled eggs at home because I can't eat them prepared by someone else. So I've never ordered eggs to know what "over easy" and all those terms mean....


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> I've never ordered eggs to know what "over easy" and all those terms mean....


 
That's my entire point...the terms mean something different to many, many cooks. The best way is to describe how you want your eggs cooked when they are served to you and let the wait staff and cooks call them whatever they wish.

I mean; "Whites completely cooked and yolk as runny as possible" can only mean one thing, regardless of what it's called.

When I want to get fancy about it, I separate the white and yolk, put the whites in the pan until they are 3/4 cooked and THEN put the yolk in the middle after scoring the white in the middle. That allows the little bit of white with the yolk to seep into the scoring and then I "sunny side up" it to finish.

That works perfectly, but you'll never get a restaurant to make them that way.


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not sure that in the uk you get the option.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I've been served flipped fried eggs ordered at "Over Medium" that have had raw egg white in them SO many times. It's disgusting. Like a plate full of snot.
> 
> Are you serious? You've never been served flipped eggs where the white was not fully cooked? If so, you must stick pretty close to home. I would guess I've been served them that way in at least 30-40 different restaurants in several states across the USA. I hope your luck holds. I wish I had your luck.
> 
> It always makes me feel bad to have the plate sent back to get my eggs cooked properly. That's why NOW I always spell it out for the waitress so she'll make sure the cook understands.



I guess we don't even define "whites fully cooked" the same.

I have eaten eggs over easy in restaurants from Newfoundland to Ontario and in Massachusetts. Never had the white so under cooked that I would call it raw. I don't usually flip them when I fry eggs for myself. I either kill 'em for a sandwich or put the lid on so the steam will cook the white that's over the yoke in a sunny side up egg. When I'm having a fried egg I want runny yoke and no snot. That's what I have gotten when I asked for over easy.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> That's my entire point...the terms mean something different to many, many cooks. The best way is to describe how you want your eggs cooked when they are served to you and let the wait staff and cooks call them whatever they wish.
> 
> I mean; "Whites completely cooked and yolk as runny as possible" can only mean one thing, regardless of what it's called.
> 
> ...


 
I can only imagine the look on a cooks face if someone was to actually be this specific in their order.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Oct 21, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Sunny side up= never been flipped
> Over Easy=Flipped, and cooked easy, leaving the yolk runny, and the white set
> Over medium/hard, all refer to the done-ness of the yolk


+1
To me it refers to the doneness of the yolk. All whites are set


----------



## Al Pine (Oct 28, 2011)

For too many years I worked as a cook in a "Dive" restaurant, or
was it a "greasy spoon"?
Anyway; this is how I cooked eggs back then.

Up (sunny side up)..white set, yolk runny ...UN-flipped of course.
Over-light.. white very runny, yolk runny...flipped
Over-easy.. white just slightly runny, yolk runny...flipped
Over-medium..white fully cooked, yolk runny...flipped
Over-well.. white fully cooked, yolk unbroken & fully cooked...flipped
Over-hard.. white fully cooked, yolk broken & fully cooked...flipped
Basted...white fully cooked, yolk runny...un-flipped, steamed 
with water under a lid to cook the top of the egg.
Soft scramble.. scrambled eggs that are still a little runny
Scrambled.. fully cooked scrambled eggs
Dry scramble...fully cooked scrambled eggs that are cooked
longer so they are very dry and starting to brown a little.
Omelettes too

Cooking for all eggs was done on a flat griddle at 250°F


----------



## msmofet (Oct 28, 2011)

tattrat said:


> sunny side up= never been flipped
> over easy=flipped, and cooked easy, leaving the yolk runny, and the white set
> over medium/hard, all refer to the done-ness of the yolk


 


tattrat said:


> i was just surprised more than anything, that you didn't know what to make of a sandwich with an over easy egg on it, lol. A runny yolk can be a thing of beauty on some sandwiches, salads, rice bowls, soups. . . I never have cared for a non cooked white, too snotty for me.


 i agree!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Of course there is also not flipping but, gently, swishing the bacon grease over the top of the egg until it is cooked to your liking.  YUM.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Of course there is also not flipping but, gently, swishing the bacon grease over the top of the egg until it is cooked to your liking.  YUM.




That's what we refer to as basting in my family.


----------



## licia (Oct 28, 2011)

Living in the South, we eat grits (Yeah, I know many of you don't) so I eat the whites completely done and the yolk done to the point that it will finish cooking when I put the grits and egg together. Dh eats his with the whites done and the yolk still runny.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Of course there is also not flipping but, gently, swishing the bacon grease over the top of the egg until it is cooked to your liking. YUM.


 
Yep. There's nothing like cracking an egg in a skillet that you just cooked bacon in, watching it bubble, and knowing that no part of that egg is touching the pan. Then giving the pan a gentle roll


----------



## Caslon (Oct 29, 2011)

Brian, the pet on the TV show Family Guy relates that he was angry because his "Moon Over Mi-Ham-ee wasn't cooked right, lol.   Ham and eggs.  Never heard that one before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Brian, the pet on the TV show Family Guy relates that he was angry because his "Moon Over Mi-Ham-ee wasn't cooked right, lol.   Ham and eggs.  Never heard that one before.



I think that's a menu name from Denny's.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think that's a menu name from Denny's.


 YUP


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Yep. There's nothing like cracking an egg in a skillet that you just cooked bacon in, watching it bubble, and knowing that no part of that egg is touching the pan. Then giving the pan a gentle roll


 It's even better when that's an egg that is so fresh, it is still warm when you hold it in your hand before you crack it!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> It's even better when that's an egg that is so fresh, it is still warm when you hold it in your hand before you crack it!


 
You got that right. Holding an egg fresh from the chicken is special. Sometimes I will break my rotation method and cook them straight from the nestbox.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 31, 2011)

That only works when you milk the cow and then churn the butter to fry the egg in...

I only say it cause I don't get to have eggs that fresh..   

And no, we aren't getting chickens.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 31, 2011)

you know, it's amazing to think that people used to actually do that often.

when did they have the time for it? in between surfing the web, watching tv, and texting.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2011)

buckytom said:


> you know, it's amazing to think that people used to actually do that often.
> 
> when did they have the time for it? in between surfing the web, watching tv, and texting.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> That only works when you milk the cow and then churn the butter to fry the egg in...
> 
> I only say it cause I don't get to have eggs that fresh..
> 
> And no, we aren't getting chickens.


 
That's why some of us have had to resort to bacon...


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You got that right. Holding an egg fresh from the chicken is special. Sometimes I will break my rotation method and cook them straight from the nestbox.


 
You have more discipline than I do--I'll go out and wait for two of the hens (they usually lay around 7:30), just so I can grab those two warm eggs...


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> You have more discipline than I do--I'll go out and wait for two of the hens (they usually lay around 7:30), just so I can grab those two warm eggs...



So... you don't have to squeeze them to get the eggs to come out?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't quite go that far, FrankZ, but I will stand and wait somewhat impatiently.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I don't quite go that far, FrankZ, but I will stand and wait somewhat impatiently.



Do you do the Chicken Dance while you wait?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

No--I'm more like a lamaze coach or birthing partner <g>.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> You have more discipline than I do--I'll go out and wait for two of the hens (they usually lay around 7:30), just so I can grab those two warm eggs...




Your comment makes me think of a story my Grandfather used to tell about an eccentric old lady in our neck of the woods.

  My Grandfather said she was so poor she used to follow the chickens around the yard with the frying pan in  her hand waiting for them to lay an egg so she could fix lunch.

The so called good old days were not always that good.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

Aunt Bea, are you suggesting that I'm eccentric?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Aunt Bea, are you suggesting that I'm eccentric?




I was only commenting about *FRESH *eggs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good one.

It is ironic with so many people out of work and struggling that so municipalities do not allow people to keep chickens. You can do so many things with eggs and they are a good source of protein. Although my maternal grandfather was a pharmacist, during the Depression, he often got paid in goods--rag rugs, chickens, a cut of beef, milk, butter, and cream. This was northern MN. They hunted partridge, etc., not because they enjoyed hunting, but because it was a source of food for the table. My grandmother had a huge vegetable garden. My mother told the story of how she and her older brother were sent to get some groceries. They had a $10 bill (which was a lot of money--from which they were to bring home change). Somehow, they lost it in the snow. She remembers eating cabbage and tomato soup for the next two weeks until they had money again--my grandmother would add more of her home-canned tomatoes to the soup pot every day...they also had FRESH eggs because my grandmother also kept...Rhode Island Red hens. But my grandmother wouldn't kill one of the hens because they had enough hens so each person got at least one FRESH egg a day, and if she killed one of the hens, someone would have to go without every day. I can't see my grandmother following the hens around the yard waiting for the hens to lay...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Good one.
> 
> It is ironic with so many people out of work and struggling that so municipalities do not allow people to keep chickens. You can do so many things with eggs and they are a good source of protein. Although my maternal grandfather was a pharmacist, during the Depression, he often got paid in goods--rag rugs, chickens, a cut of beef, milk, butter, and cream. This was northern MN. They hunted partridge, etc., not because they enjoyed hunting, but because it was a source of food for the table. My grandmother had a huge vegetable garden. My mother told the story of how she and her older brother were sent to get some groceries. They had a $10 bill (which was a lot of money--from which they were to bring home change). Somehow, they lost it in the snow. She remembers eating cabbage and tomato soup for the next two weeks until they had money again--my grandmother made braided rugs and would sell those...they also had FRESH eggs because my grandmother also kept...Rhode Island Red hens. *Could I be morphing into my grandmother*?


 
She she used to follow the hens around the yard with a frying pan?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> She she used to follow the hens around the yard with a frying pan?


 No, my grandmother wasn't THAT eccentric old lady...she was the one that smuggled china teacups across the border in her bra and ate lutefisk at midnight. (Never did figure out how she smuggled the saucers in...).


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2011)

No _that_ is some interesting trivia!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> No, my grandmother wasn't THAT eccentric old lady...she was the one that smuggled china teacups across the border in her bra and ate lutefisk at midnight. (Never did figure out how she smuggled the saucers in...).



Teacups in the bra, I can figure out.  Where WOULD she be able to hide the saucers?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 31, 2011)

butt plates!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

Buckytom--I've been wondering when you or Bolas would chime in <LOL>.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Teacups in the bra, I can figure out. Where WOULD she be able to hide the saucers?


 
I always suspected her pocketbook (and yes, that is what she called it) had a false bottom...at any rate, there is a gross (144) of bone china teacups in a china barrel in my parents' basement. Most of which were brought across the border close to my grandmother's heart...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> butt plates!!!


aahhhh Kevlard


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 1, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Sunny side up= never been flipped
> Over Easy=Flipped, and cooked easy, leaving the yolk runny, and the white set
> Over medium/hard, all refer to the done-ness of the yolk


 
+1


----------

